

Show HN: quick social contact list concept of mine - Skywing

just another late night, weekend idea of mine.<p>my totally refined elevator pitch: it's Quora, without the Q&#38;A. what does this leave, you might ask? well, the best part, imo - contacting people of interest, easily.<p>i just finished a couple hours of coding on this, and you can only really sign up and set your contact information. once you set your contact info, you're indexed by the full text search engine. people can locate you based on your name, email and company for now. It supports full-text searching, so searching for any part of the available fields will result in a match.<p>being the super awesome day dreamer that i am, i have about 100 feature ideas for this. does anyone think this might be cool or useful?<p>temporary url i already owned: http://cohack.it/
======
Skywing
click: <http://cohack.it/>

this is also hosted from my terrible time warner internet, from my house.
apologies if it's super slow. my internet has funky dns issues.

searching for * will show all entries. wildcard support should function as
expected.

------
bo_Olean
domain and the idea seems a bit unmatched in my view. wildcard support is
nice. what features are you planning to add?

~~~
Skywing
Ah, yea. The domain has nothing to do with the content, really. It was just a
domain that I had.

I'm kind of brainstorming some ideas, but the goal is to keep it simple and
minimal. Focus on doing well at locating people's contact info.

~~~
bo_Olean
I see you changed some stuffs today. good to know you are shaping it. i even
signed up just for the sake to test it. why you think would people sign up
there to just leave out their contact info - and do you care if the contact
info is valid?

here are some thoughts

with just search box i don't see any contacts at first visit, add some clue
that i will get people's profile using search (don't do that with that one
paragraph of text). you can list people's name with profile link in place of
the text you are showing below search box (manage this text somewhere with
Help??? link). you can work on yammer or LinkedIn like email verification.
don't list contacts unless they are from verified domains. make browsing
contacts more visible - allow peoples to tag their info and allow browsing by
tags too. don't show actual email in plain text on public listing. and when i
update settings, info is getting replicated check that too.

good luck. John Doe

~~~
Skywing
Thanks for the feedback. I have been slowly working on this. I'll play around
with your suggestions and see if they help.

